

Tell HN (dang, kogir, et al): Thanks for all your hard work - jcr

I hit a few timeouts, and checked @HNStatus as instructed:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;HNStatus&#x2F;status&#x2F;467743685015126016<p><pre><code>  &gt; Currently fighting what appear to be some rather aggressive spammers.
</code></pre>
I&#x27;m not sure how I could help, or if I could help, but I&#x27;ll certainly offer to help.
======
rdl
Yeah, the site has gotten substantially better over the past year, and
especially in 2014. The unmasking of the fearless moderator was a brave
decision, and seems to have been highly positive.

Maybe 2009 was better still, but the site is immensely better than 2-3 years
ago when the front page was full of 10 identical stories from fluffy
blogspammers most of the time.

~~~
corin_
My gut feeling is that I agree with you that quality of stories has gone back
up but that comments have been getting worse continually with no bucking of
the trend. Of course that might just be viewing history with rose-tinted
glasses, and either way it's completely subjective.

~~~
rdl
Comments got a lot less bad over the past year, at least what I've seen --
especially since pg threatened the pre-screening tool.

However, they've also gotten a lot less _good_. Comments now fall in a middle
range of mostly not abjectly stupid or offensive, but also not amazingly
insightful.

Twitter is pretty much where I go for the extremes of good/bad, now. It's easy
enough to filter out the bad -- what I really care about in comments is the
quality of the top 0.1%.

~~~
corin_
I wonder how hard it would be to make a blind test of comment quality by year,
like a hot or not of comments...

Other than setting it up, my questions would be a.) How to filter out comments
that give away when they were posted ("wow, didn't expect them to announce a
smaller ipad!") b.) How to deal with comments that are part of a chain (and
therefore their relevance may not be visible on their own) c.) How many
comments would one person need to rate to get a statistically sound reading of
what period in HN's history they think is better

~~~
rdl
I think the easiest test (at least for my "1% metric") is reading HN comments
on articles after they're populated (a day?), and then deciding "was there
anything in there which was amazingly good, such that I'd actively seek it out
in the future?"

The disappearance of grellas is a major factor against this recently.

~~~
sillysaurus3
Grellas seems just as active as he usually is:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=grellas](https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=grellas)

50+ avg comment karma can't happen weekly. Substantive comments require
waiting for substantive stories, which are relatively rare.

------
kogir
Thanks for the offer, but it's really hard for anyone without access to the
traffic logs to do much to help.

The drill is usually:

    
    
      Site goes down
      Look at logs to see what's different
      Fix the bug, improve performance, or block evil traffic
    

Wish there were more to it. Improving performance helps across the board, and
we're working on that too.

~~~
jcr
dang has been forewarned that I've been working on something lengthy (about
2000 lines) that might help with the usual moderation chores and performance.
I should be done with it this week. If it passes the dang sniff test, I'm sure
he'll forward it to you.

------
UweSchmidt
Thanks for adhering to the Number One Rule of Webdesign.

Number One Rule of Webdesign: "Never change your webdesign."

I guess temptation must be there. To add a few new items in the menubar. To
add infinite scrolling that won't quite load all the time. Cross-promote some
BS. Remove some functionality that the users loved. Move things around because
the focus group was manipulated into liking that better.

I can only assume the most positive things about the people running this site!

~~~
dang
We do intend to add a _few_ things, such as a "show" link in the top bar for
Show HNs, and collapsible subthreads. In general, though, the look and feel of
HN is unlikely to change. Infinite scrolling is right out.

------
owenversteeg
I'm most glad for the fact that dang always mentions why he does something and
when he does it. The vast majority of moderators on the Internet are nowhere
near as good as you, dang. Thanks for all your work making HN as good as it is
today.

~~~
dang
Well, thanks. But s/always/sometimes/. The bottleneck is usually just typing,
but occasionally thinking.

Probably we'll come up with ways to record the more formulaic moderator
interventions (such as burying an item as a duplicate) that don't involve
adding comments to threads.

------
duggan
As someone who used to be in a similar role (not with HN), the best you can do
(IMO) is continue to use the tools at your disposal to report spam, vote up
thoughtful responses, refrain from engaging obvious trolls, and, of course,
contribute interesting links and knowledge yourself.

------
jcr
I think it's great that the named and unnamed people know we appreciate their
efforts, but _me_ getting karma for it just feels kinda wrong.

A long time ago in pg's "Stave Off The Decline" submission, tptacek suggested
a "sincere flag" for submissions/comments that you could set so you get no
karma for the post. At the moment, I wish it existed.

Edit: Add reference
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2404027](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2404027)

~~~
dfc
The thing that I do not understand about the sincerity flag is that it seems
to presuppose that my nonflagged comments are insincere? Why would I not flag
all of my comments as sincere?

~~~
jcr
That's a good question, and I've thought about it a bit over the intervening
three years.

tptacek was shooting from the hip that day, and posting a lot of his ideas
(and regular annoyances), one per post, in rapid succession, but without the
time needed for a lot of planning or analysis.

His idea of "sincere flag" could be improved by combining limits and
disincentives to prevent high-karma accounts from just always setting the
"sincere flag". There could be the usual limit of a karma threshold for the
feature. There could be a limit on how many times or how often the flag could
be used. There could also be a disincentive such as making each down-vote or
flag cost a lot more (10x/100x/1000x), or making the use of the flag cost
something substantial like -X% of all account karma.

With the right combination of limits and disincentives, his idea might work,
and only be used on special occasions rather than be (ab)used constantly.

~~~
dfc
The notion of sincerity and karma is rather apropos for me at the moment.
Recently someone mentioned that they noticed a high-karma commenter had
deleted some comments that were being downvoted and opined that this was a
good way to game karma because it meant that they were refunded the negative
karma when the comment was deleted. Is this an accurate description of the
karma accounting?

As luck would have it elsewhere on HN I am hemorrhaging karma at the moment
for expressing an unwelcome opinion. I am not ashamed of the content or the
manner in which I expressed my opinion so I have no intention of deleting my
comments. As far as I am concerned by clicking the reply button I am
implicitly stating that my comment is sincere. It seems that HN could
introduce an implicit sincere flag if commenters did not get a refund for
deleting karma-negative comments.

~~~
jcr
As far as I know, the karma lost through down-votes on a comment is
permanently lost rather than returned/refunded when the comment is deleted.
Even if I'm right, your point still stands, since deleting a down-voted
comment would put an end to further down-votes, so it's possible that some may
delete comments to save face/karma. Similar could be said for editing.

Unpopular opinions are always tough situation. Part of the problem stems from
"up" and "down" votes meaning different things in different contexts. For
example, up-voting a submission is a way to say "thanks" for submitting it.
This usage is problematic since the opposite of "thanks" really doesn't exist.
The typical negation "No Thanks" is not strong enough, and "flag" is far too
strong. For submissions, there is no down-vote. In contrast, votes on comments
are often used differently, such as an up-vote being used to show "agreement",
and a down-vote being used to show "disagreement". The contrasting usage of
votes results in both user-centric context and submission/comment context
influencing what each vote means.

------
thewordis
I think they're doing a wonderful job of moderating the comments and
submissions, as well. Duplicates are down, and discussions seem to be trending
toward the informative and useful.

------
ansible
My thanks go to the HN moderators and everyone else who helps run or pay for
this site.

If there was something equivalent to Reddit Gold for HN, I'd be glad to buy
some, so that I can distinguish a particularly good comment or post.

~~~
sillysaurus3
Thank goodness HN gold doesn't exist. The last thing HN needs is a divided
community.

~~~
DanBC
How would HN Gold divide the community?

It would just be a Super-Upvote for the comments that you wish you could
upvote more than once.

HN Gold could be nothing more than some text - "you recieved HN Gold for this
post" \- and a tally of how many posts you've had gilded; with a leader board
of people who have received HN Gold.

It would provide small income to the website and hopefully encourage better
posts. People might take the extra time to find a good URL to support their
post or to give extra information.

~~~
sillysaurus3
Unless you remember how the "highlight members with high average comment
karma" experiment divided the community, it may seem confusing how HN gold
could possibly divide the community. Such features are inherently divisive (in
this case "those who have gold vs those who don't.") Leaderboards are
generally divisive; that's why they're marginalized and hidden behind the
"lists" link at the bottom of the site. Etc.

We don't need to promote elitism to encourage better comments. We just need to
encourage better comments.

Also, as a small critique specific to HN Gold itself: there's no way to
prevent someone from gilding their own comments. (They can just use an alt
account and a different credit card to get around any account-specific self-
gilding restriction, for example.) Suffice to say, self-gilding would be
detrimental to the commenting ecosystem here on HN.

~~~
ansible
I don't think we'd need leaderboards or any thing like that. Maybe HN gold
just gives access to the 'gold lounge' and that's about it.

I just wanted some way to say 'awesome job' for a good comment and help
support the site. If someone's got a better idea, I'd be open to that.

------
sunstone
I to would like to offer my appreciation for the hard work that goes into HN
but, since I was hell banned after a few days... I guess it will fall on deaf
ears.

------
ryanx435
could your brown nosing be any more obvious? I'm embarrassed for you.

/going to be downvoted/moderated for this. don't care.

~~~
tokenadult
I'll respectfully disagree with you. I have a saying about life: "Nobody ever
gets enough appreciation." Most of the time, people just quietly go about
doing their work, even unpaid volunteer work of great value, with no
particular expression of thanks. So I generally think is a good idea to say
thank you whenever notice something worthy of thanks.

(But of course I might be mistaken, and in this community perhaps someone has
a thoughtful reason for disagreeing with this general principle.)

